# Jeepers Creepers!



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Haven't seen this joinery in a while.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

curious to see the finish product on this one.

pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> curious to see the finish product on this one.
> 
> pat


I'm guessing it will be pretty good.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That is nice. I'd love the chance to booger those lines up with ropy caulk and buttered on paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> That is nice. I'd love the chance to booger those lines up with ropy caulk and buttered on paint.


I will be looking for every half assed shortcut I can find.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I will be looking for every half assed shortcut I can find.


lol
Shortcuts are a false security, as soon as you start performing shortcuts the quality drops and so do the referrals.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

awesome joinery, the carpenter should be applauded.

terrible design, the architect should be slapped for having two windows right next to each other on a corner like that.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> awesome joinery, the carpenter should be applauded.
> 
> terrible design, the architect should be slapped for having two windows right next to each other on a corner like that.


by the look seems like a bay window.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A beaut! :notworthy: Hope to see the finish Scott.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> A beaut! :notworthy: Hope to see the finish Scott.


 yeah Scott, when you get it done post some pics for us. Nice trim work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are those 8' ceilings there in that pic Scott?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a bathroom bumpout, and there are 3 windows hooked together, so the carpenter got to do a bunch of joinery. Short ceiling. There is a shadow line detail between the top of casing and ceiling, so that the carpenter doesnt have to scribe to ceiling and we do not have to caulk to ceiling.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I remember an old girlfriends place that was similar to that. Was a fun bathroom to "spend time" in...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> There is a shadow line detail between the top of casing and ceiling, so that the carpenter doesnt have to scribe to ceiling and we do not have to caulk to ceiling.


That was the second thing I noticed in the pic. Well thought out, and many times I have seen them far enough off the ceiling so they didn't have to scribe, but to close not to caulk. :thumbsup:


----------

